# 1st ivf attempt failure, how long do I have to wait for 2nd attempt on NHS



## essjay75 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi there, 

We had our BFN on thursday 20th, AF the next day my OTD is today, I have not tested again because I just didnt feel pregnant at all plus have been bleeding for 3 days now.  Still very upset but also very angry as to why it hasnt worked.  Both embries were excellent and hospital tried hardest to get me to only have one embryo put back.  I guess im panicking as im almost 35 and chances reduce again according to the stats.

DOes anybody know how long I have to wait with ivf wales for 2nd ivf attempt, I already know that I will get 2nd attempt funded through NHS.  Also I have to very good frozen embries, would a fresh cycle be best or FET?  

Thanks


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Essjay 

I'm so sorry about your bfn, it's a horrible thing to go through   

Was your first cycle NHS funded? You'll probably see on the thread at the top of the page all the discussions regarding funding. IVF Wales are still trying to get the staffing in place to deal with the increased demand from two funded cycles, but hopefully you and others won't have too long to wait. I think it's correct that an NHS IVF cycle includes 1 frozen cycle too, so it would definitely be worth trying that while you are waiting for another fresh go (which hopefully you wouldn't need). Get yourself a follow up booked and hopefully you can get some answers and plan where to go from here.

I started my first cycle last autumn after turning 35 and was panicking about time not being on my side and the stats, but don't be put off. The fact that you have top grade embies and have also got frozen ones is a really good sign. Stick around here, everyone is really friendly and you'll get lots of support planning for your next go.

Good luck xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi essjay
As sarah said i would defintaely go with your frozen embryos while you are waiting for your next cycle.  One fresh and one frozen is classed as 1 cycle so they would be free.  Also frozen embryos can be good.  I got a positive from a frozen transfer and not on my fresh.  As for when to start i had to have my bleed which is what you are having now and then i was able to start again on the next bleed so hopefully your next bleed you can start injecting again at day 21 of that cycle.  Good luck and try and book yourslef in for a follow up even if it is with the nurses. I found them really good and only went to see JE once.


----------



## essjay75 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Jule & SJ

Thanks for the info I never knew that a full cycle included Frozen Embryos, thats lifted my spirits a bit thank you so much. This was my first ivf cycle NHS funded.

JULE - Have to phone nurses tomorrow to give them the result  , and will definately get a follow up appointment with the nurses if JE has huge waiting list as per ususal.  Thanks

Can I also ask did you do anything different on the frozen transfer to fresh


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya essjay

like the girls say give a fet a go, there are many success stories from fet

the guidelines do say to go for a fet before another fresh cycle and as the girls say a full cycle is a fresh transfer and a fet if you are lucky enough to get frozen embryos

how many have you got on ice?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

no i didnt do anything different.  I drank pomegranite juice, and took asprin but that was it.  I didnt do any of that on my iui cycle and got preg so i do believe if its gonna work it will.  Im cycling now and dont plan to take asprin just gonna drink pomegranite juice.  Good luck with the call to the nurse and hopefully the wait with them wont be too long


----------



## essjay75 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi kara

Ive got 2 on ice, think 1 was 8:44 and other 8:34 both 3day embries.  

You girls are all so great and supportive, thank you for giving me that extra hope as I said I thought my 1st cycle was over with my BFN.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

no way keep positive, you have plenty more options.  You havent done a signature, what are your problems or is it dh?


----------



## essjay75 (Jan 18, 2010)

hiya

Wasnt sure how to do signature but found out how.  No props with DP, it was tubal factors from age 23 I was told I would never conceive naturally and 11 years later I did although ectopic at 8 weeks, I never had a clue I was pregnant until it ruptured and I collasped.  ANyhow thats past now and im going to pick myself up from this BFN and think postively once more.

Cheers xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi essjay sorry to hear you had ectopic i had the same years ago too but now have little girl of frozen transfer so there is hope


----------

